# FNA cytopathology report



## sweetnillas (May 30, 2012)

Hi all, I picked up my FNA results today and they are as follows:

1 nodule (lower right, 1.5cm)

Microscopic Description:
The cytologic preparations are moderately cellular and show sheets and clusters of follicular cells, some macrophages and colloid.

Comments:
The features are consistent with a benign hyperplastic/adenomatoid nodule.

Clinical recommendations: Benign by Cytopathology. ATA and AACE Guildlines recommend ultrasound follow up Clinical correlation is indicated.

I have had a lot of pressure and choking feeling in the right region of my thyroid, like someone has there thumb in my throat. I lose my voice a lot and my singing voice is shot. I wonder if this will have any bearing on getting the thyroid taken out. I see the endo next Thurs where he will go over results and a game plan.

I feel horrible still and am on no meds since he said my levels were in range/normal.

5/12
Blood results:
TSH 1.95 (.40-4.50)
Free T4 1.1 (0.8-1.8)
Free T3 2.9 (2.3-4.2)
TPO <10 (<35)
Vit D3 32 (30-100)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweetnillas said:


> Hi all, I picked up my FNA results today and they are as follows:
> 
> 1 nodule (lower right, 1.5cm)
> 
> ...


I would see an ENT if I were you given your symptoms and the fact that the pathologist clearly states Benign by Cytopathology. This only infers that they did not pick up any cancerous cells w/ this particular FNA. Personally, I would not be comfortable with that.

My opinion is based on what I have seen take place with a lot of posters around here and elsewhere.

Second opinions are always a good thing.

I would not feel well if I had your labs. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab. Mid-range is 3.2 on yours and 2.9 is barely there. It should be above the mid-range for most of us, anyway.


----------



## sweetnillas (May 30, 2012)

Good call Andros. I will see what endo says next week then proceed with a second opinion with ent. 
Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweetnillas said:


> Good call Andros. I will see what endo says next week then proceed with a second opinion with ent.
> Thank you!


Keeping you in thought and prayer; let us know how this plays out.


----------

